# mailing



## mcpl_spunky (15 Apr 2005)

yeah um I just have a question for any body that may nkow . our corps held a strathcona shoot on march 20th and sent the forms in the very next day . and whether they sent them to Ottawa or not Im not to sure on . but if they did how long do yuo think that it would take to get back to bc?


----------



## mcpl_spunky (25 Apr 2005)

ANY BODY ,ANYONE.


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Apr 2005)

obviously no one knows or they would have replied.


----------



## yoman (25 Apr 2005)

if you go to the Canada Post website theirs a section that can give you an estimate, I'm not sure exactly where but when I find it all tell you.


----------



## yoman (25 Apr 2005)

http://www.canadapost.ca/personal/rates/default-e.asp you need 2 postal codes tho, so if you can get that and the size of the box or whatever it is plus the weight. If you cant get a postal code from Ottawa, just use the Prime Minister's


----------

